# Tactical Helicopter Squadron Badges



## Matt_Fisher (3 May 2010)

I'm looking for jpeg line drawings of the 'unofficial' squadron badges for the following units:

400 Tactical Helicopter Squadron
403 Helicopter Operational Training Squadron
408 Tactical Helicopter Squadron
427 Special Operations Aviation Squadron
430 Tactical Helicopter Squadron
438 Tactical Helicopter Squadron

Also looking for jpeg line drawings of the Griffon aircrew nametag

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## Zoomie (22 May 2010)

Matt_Fisher said:
			
		

> I'm looking for jpeg line drawings of the 'unofficial' squadron badges for the following units:



No such thing as "unofficial" when it comes to squadron patches.  Each patch must be authorized by the CO before being adopted.

DB Embroidery Solutions is the company that provides the lion share of patches for CF units.


----------

